# Rod choices



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Need ideas for a rods, Ive got two Saragosa 8000’s and use will be light, once a week here and there. Target is anything that bites from shore. Mostly bottom fishing and maybe live bait, maybe. Budget max is $125. I’m a fan of Ugly Stiks but thought I’d ask for suggestions. I’m am thinking 10 or 11’ MH.


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

I have two tiger lite jigging in great shape . 40 each 75 for pair


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks what is length and action ?


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

6 6 I can text you some pictures. Only used twice I think heavy 4-7 oz jig. I keep them at my business. They are older one that are all Fuji guides and seat


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks I’m looking for 10’ surf rods. I am thinking a Star rod after a txt from Grouper22.


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

I'd suggest sticking with an Ugly Stick product.

They make a 9 foot, two piece rod that the company rates for 3/4 oz..

In practice, the actual max-max is 3 oz. of lead plus two droppers & bait.

Even without a casting trigger, that combo will toss plenty far enough.

Be sure to have a top-shot of heavy mono if using braid ... 30 - 40 lb..


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

St Croix Mojo 10'6,premium rod.$120,let me know.


----------

